# Stealing Cud ?



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

I've seen a couple of post were Vicki talks about stealing cud from one doe to give to another. I understand why to do this. What I'm unsure about is how to go about it. Is it as simple as pulling it out of the mouth of one doe and feeding or tubing (if needed) to the other. Checked 101 but didn't find it. Wanting to at this info to my three ring Goat Bible that I'm preparing.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Just reach on in there and grab it out of another animals mouth. There is no nice way about doin' it Tam


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

You have to be careful when stealing cud because goats have very sharp back teeth. What I do is watch to see who is chewing cud. I put one hand on her throat under her jaw so she can't swallow it while reaching in the mouth with the other hand. I then deposit the pinch of cud into the mouth of the goat needing it. Some folks put a pinch of cud into a small container and refrigerate to use over time.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Stealing cud is indeed an art - and only for the stout of heart and tough of finger! 

We generally try to sweep the cheek with our forefinger when stealing cud (holding the head still and under the throat as mentioned above, with the other hand).

I was just reading the WSU goat site and they were talking about stealing cud. A DVM says that she just takes out a syringe of warm water. If she sees a goat with a cud, she inserts the syringe into the back of their mouth and squirts it in. Then she catches the water that washes back out in a bowl. She syringes that water into the doe needing a cud transfer. Sounds a lot easier than sticking your fingers in the back of a does mouth and we intend to try it the next time we need some cud.

Plus, once we have tried to steal cud once or twice, when the girls see us coming they all swallow real quickly - they don't seem to think too highly of having their cud stolen. LOL :nooo

Camille
P.S. We have found that cud stealing is easier on a Boer. They aren't as smart as a Dairy goat and just generally look surprised when you stick stuff in their mouth (oral meds) or take anything out!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

Camille, Thanks for the info on WSU. I still haven't found the Cud Stealing info, but still looking. I did find however a wonderful pamphlet by 4H on the site. It's called "Your Dairy Goat". It talks about breeds, health showing ect. Its in PDF format and is 24 pages. I've already printed it out for my three ring binder. The link is http://cru.cahe.wsu.edu/CEPublications/em4894/em4894.pdf if anyone is interested. Still looking for the Cud info.

Thanks for the input

Daniel


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I think I remember Vicki talking about putting it in a blender with other stuff but that is all I can remember.

Tiffany


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

Tiffany, thanks :lol I found the post by Vicki about cud and the blender. I've been searching for "stealing cud" everywhere with not much luck, however I branched out and searched "cud stealing" and "cud swiping" (should have done that sooner) and found the info.

Daniel


----------

